# Come on England.



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

We'll see if it was all talk in two hours... :-X


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Finishes before Hollyoakes doesn't it :

Dave


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Game on


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Hope he doesnt' drop them like that all game. . .


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Thats better


----------



## Justhe1 (Jul 2, 2002)

12 - 9 to England - COME ON..!! ;D


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

You watching a differnt game or is my tele knackered cos I've got 7-15?

Come on Jonny even beckham can get them over the bar . . .

Dave


----------



## Justhe1 (Jul 2, 2002)

oops :-[ just realised that I hit the wrong num key in me haste/excitement!!

Doesn't matter now, cos we've done it!! - Quality display by Jonny and the team - Just the Aussies to go now!!


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Result ;D ;D ;D


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Beating the French is always tres satisfying - but in a WC semi-final? Oh yes ;D

Damian


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Truely ready for the baying Aussies now ;D


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

Truly even. 

I want to beat the Aussies even more than the French. All that cricketing misery we owe them for. :


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Yeeeeeeeeeeeees!

Just the football now!!


----------



## NicholasButt1 (Feb 1, 2003)

Unless the weather intervenes again to make a farce of any handling skills (England don't have any of those) then it is very hard to see them making any inroads against Australia.

I don't think Australia will give Wilkinson as many chances. And if he can't hoof it at goal he is no more than a passenger in a thuggish side.

Come on Aussie! Kick the crap out of those men in white.

Oh, and how about all those shots of Prince Big Ears' son (are we sure about that given his alleged inclinations) acting the real hooray henry. Pathetic!


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

> Unless the weather intervenes again to make a farce of any handling skills (England don't have any of those) then it is very hard to see them making any inroads against Australia.
> 
> I don't think Australia will give Wilkinson as many chances. And if he can't hoof it at goal he is no more than a passenger in a thuggish side.
> 
> ...


England have a game to play for sure, and I seem to remember we have the measure of the Ausies... I think it will be close but I still think the boys in white have an edge...


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

Have I logged on to TT.forum.com.au by mistake? Nope don't think so. Bugger off and support Australia on your own forum.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Unless the weather intervenes again to make a farce of any handling skills (England don't have any of those) then it is very hard to see them making any inroads against Australia.
> 
> I don't think Australia will give Wilkinson as many chances. And if he can't hoof it at goal he is no more than a passenger in a thuggish side.
> 
> ...


Let's hope it's a repeat of the last time the two sides played, when as I recall it was ideal conditions for the Aussie game...

Thuggish :


----------



## jhaig (Sep 8, 2003)

> Unless the weather intervenes again to make a farce of any handling skills (England don't have any of those) then it is very hard to see them making any inroads against Australia.
> 
> I don't think Australia will give Wilkinson as many chances. And if he can't hoof it at goal he is no more than a passenger in a thuggish side.
> 
> ...


Whoops that was a little silly to say that on a fairly heavilly based English Forum - and to think they have the cheak to call us cocky!!!!!

PS Language please we are not in the "Bush" now young man ;D


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

> Unless the weather intervenes again to make a farce of any handling skills (England don't have any of those) then it is very hard to see them making any inroads against Australia.
> 
> I don't think Australia will give Wilkinson as many chances. And if he can't hoof it at goal he is no more than a passenger in a thuggish side.
> 
> ...


I take it we are talking about a side that before they played New Zealand showed skill and talent
:

It's also why the bookies both in the UK and Australia have England as favorites 

Instead of talking about playing style and tactics you have to resort to insulting the royals.

Roll on Saturday...


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

PJ lasted about 8 minutes in the room with me before heading off to do something else when I started jumping up and down when France scored.. 

I am looking forward to next weekend, I just hope that it is good weather and we see some good running rugby.

I can't take it away from you guys, you have played badly at times, and without panache throughout, but you are in the final and we're not.

Just don't let yourselves down by having a boring win. (if you win) :

Mart.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Follow the link below to rate England's performance on the Sydney Morning Herald web site.

> Go to this link http://smh.com.au/polls/sport/form.html and vote that England were "Scintillating", then pass this message on to as many England rugby fans as you know.

> 
The Aussie Pomie bashing of "dull, dull, dull" has reduced from 52% to 50% of the votes already! If we can make Scintillating the top rating then it's certainly going to confuse the Aussies.

Get voting and pass it along.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

It now stands at 37% ;D So it looks like it's working


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

;D


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

Voted.

And I'll do it again when I get home, from a different IP addy. ;D


----------



## stowexile (May 13, 2002)

Now at 34% both for Scintilating and Dull. Keep it going!


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

> Voted.
> 
> And I'll do it again when I get home, from a different IP addy. Â ;D


Some of us in our office have managed to vote more than once and had it confirmed.

Keep voting


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

Scintillating? Hardly. Clinical, professional and slightly dull for my money.

Australia won the other semi primarily with the boot (save one breakaway intercept try), so it's hardly a final to set the pulse racing.

However hats off to both the Aussies and the English for well fought victories. Both played the right brand of game to close down the supposed flair of the other team. You can only beat what's put in front of you, and they both did it very well. Fingers crossed that both teams will step up the attacking play to make it a good final.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2003)

Now at 81% ;D ;D


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Well, I already have a New Zealand and South Africa rugby jersey (as well as three Scotland strips), so I guess I will have to go spend my hard earned cash on an Australian one now.

C'mon Australia!!! (notice how no one has mentioned Denmark yet....oops, just did...) ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Well, I already have a New Zealand and South Africa rugby jersey (as well as three Scotland strips), so I guess I will have to go spend my hard earned cash on an Australian one now.
> 
> C'mon Australia!!! (notice how no one has mentioned Denmark yet....oops, just did...) Â ;D


C'mon Holland!!!!


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

84% [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> C'mon Holland!!!! Â


Touche, mon ami.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

I think the Aussies have fought back overnight it's now 79%.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

http://rugbyheaven.smh.com.au/articles/ ... 86907.html

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------

